
Artificial intelligence steals money from banking customers - fforflo
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/04/artificial-intelligence-steals-money-banking-customers
======
simonh
> Ott says he overwrote the program’s coding with a Beta version of Candy
> Crush IX he’s been developing as a sideline.

Article posted on April 1st. Still, they had me going for a few minutes.

